# NEEDED ONE BOAT



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

A 16 TO 19 FT WOULD BE GOOD MY JON BOAT AINT GONNA MAKE IT TO MUCH LONGER RC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CK yo PM.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2003)

ID LIKE TO CHECK IT OUT TO YOUR CONVIENCE NEXT DAY OR SO I SEEN ONE DOWN AROUND WEST POINT THE OTHER DAY JUST CAUGHT A GLANCE WAS THAT YOURS WITH A FR SALE ON IT RC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

No mine sitting in th yard.I'll PM ya some info.


----------

